# Herbie on steroids



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi there, here's my little try to put Herbie on my track.... 
And instead of mounting it on a classic TJET, I have choose the Tyco narrow chassis, but removed the traction mags to give it a more vintage feeling when driving it: and man, does it slide cool 





























The pictures are also in My Gallery and sufficently big to use 'em as wallpaper (I'm currently using one on my computer)


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Zanza... Is this the DC Herbie? If not who casts it. I am wanting to get one. 


Jeff


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

interesting, I never thought of removing the magnets from "room zooming flying objects" for a more classic tjet like ride. you gotta let us know the manufacturer of the car.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

nice!
Who did the body?
And as far as the chassis goes add some brass stock in place of the traction magnets...
Scott


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Zanza,

that's one nice looking herbie!! Looks so real! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Road Race Replcas does one they call Hermie.










The body zanza used looks much better though.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool looking bug & I love the pics!
I have popped the magnets out of a few 440s myself and replaced them with weights also. I found that adding the weight makes the car less twitchy in the turns for a better power slide. (Main reason I like the tycoPros so much!)
He's a real beauty, Zanza!:thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks guys....now for the bad news, I don't know who made it  

I bought it last summer (should have bought more than one, silly I am...but as I didn't have any chassis with me, I was not sure it could be mounted as a slotcar....). And we were in the process of moving apartment, so I just removed it from it's cardboard, removed the body from chassis and set it aside, until these days. I recall there was written Disney (what a news!) on the cardboard.

It was mounted on a plastic black chassis, wheels were spinning and there was a round magnet in the center of the chassis to stick it to a fridge door

After som web search, I found that it's probably Herbie Disney Racing Magnet
CHECK THIS PAGE it's in German and Herbie exists as Keyring, pullback and magnet and the weels are the exact one that were on mine


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So it even came all painted and detailed like that?!? wow...

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> So it even came all painted and detailed like that?!? wow...
> 
> --rick


Yes that was the cool part of it...and probably paid 2$ for it LOL

I've just stumbled across a Bauer one on eePay which is currently at 55$ !

 HERE


----------



## tinal37601 (Dec 7, 2005)

hum thats pretty neat


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the RRR Hermie. It looks pretty good, but it really is just a VW with decals. Zanzaman's Herbie has the Eye- like headlights, crisper details and a different color scheme (roof). And obviously, you can't beat the price differential.

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thats really cool Zanza..My Daughter loves it and is now saying.. hey Dad you know the Herbie the guy did.....LOL.. Guess I will have to get shopping for one that will fit a chassis before I get the "Hey Dad, I am moving to Switzerland, they have Herbie slots there.."


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow...*

Now those are cool.
(Thanks for the link!)
And I tried to order some of the cars...
But $51.00 to ship one car to the US was a bit much....
I will have to kontact them to see what the real price would be...
Scott


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

noddaz said:


> Now those are cool.
> (Thanks for the link!)
> And I tried to order some of the cars...
> But $51.00 to ship one car to the US was a bit much....
> ...


51$!!!!???
And then I cry when someone charges me more than 15$ to ship from USA...(which by the way costs generally between 7 and 10, go figure) 

On Tuesday, I have some time and I'll go back to the mall (we have only one in my smalltown) where I bought this Herbie and ask if they keep stocks, or send 'em back to the representative (who is he..), whatever. 
Just in case, so if I can grab some of 'em and share with U all interested or even trade wih slotcars I don't have (grin grin )


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

coach61 said:


> Thats really cool Zanza..My Daughter loves it and is now saying.. hey Dad you know the Herbie the guy did.....LOL.. Guess I will have to get shopping for one that will fit a chassis before I get the "Hey Dad, I am moving to Switzerland, they have Herbie slots there.."
> 
> 
> Dave


Mine she's 5 and 1/2 and play sometimes slotcars with me...She use to take the marchon one, even at full speed it does'nt deslot, she likes it.
But she needs to dressed with it's princess outfit before playing.....Ahhh girls 


:thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Could it be the Zip Zaps one?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Hmmm....Does dressing like a princess reduce lap times?

Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Hmmm....Does dressing like a princess reduce lap times?
> 
> Jim


 I have no idea if it works, but I think I will give it a try, just incase!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Sad news guys, but the mall where I bought it and three other mall in the bigger town where I work, don't have any more Herbie and could't tell where it was coming from, or representative name, whatever......


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey Zanza, did it come packaged like this?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6991121640&category=760 

--rick

Edit: found another:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6997990843&category=223


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey Zanza, did it come packaged like this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6991121640&category=760
> 
> ...



YES, exactly!! It's the same wheels and package too....But I paid it around 3 Swiss Francs ( 2.50$...).... Goood spotting PARK


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bauer made them, RRR makes them. You can also take a Radio Shack make an RC Herbie that fits onto a AFX specialty chassis

great car.. great idea.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> Bauer made them, RRR makes them. You can also take a Radio Shack make an RC Herbie that fits onto a AFX specialty chassis
> 
> great car.. great idea.



Last Bauer sold on eBay for 71$....not cheap

RRR: Phil Pignon don't sell out of USA and will never do anymore as he told me one time via email exchange


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

maybe someone here get get one and sell it you? 

you never know


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice bug! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> maybe someone here get get one and sell it you?
> 
> you never know


Thanks Jimmy, I'll remember next time I badly want something from RRR, that's cool :thumbsup: 

I prefer mine than the RRR one by the way... and it has cost me far less.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yikes don't look now but there's a giant spider on the book shelf about to pounce on the princess!!!   

That picture is so cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Scott, it was done with a phone so that's why it's not of so good quality...I even have the same moment, but filmed when she's triggering the controller and doing one lap....Great moment  

As for the spider, it's a bad witch who received a spell, and she's now hanging at the window ....


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

HI All....
Some were interested to buy these Herbie cars to mount like I have done on a slotcar chassis... 
I've found a guy in Belgium who had 8 for sale and who was OK to cut the cardboard and ship me only the cars in the bubble so the shipping would be cheaper... It should cost me around 3-4 bucks for each car including shipping to my house.... 
If there's still some interest, I'll buy 'em all and then splitting /trading with everybody that want one...
Just let me know


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Yes!*

zanza,
I'd be interested in two of them. Let me know what you're looking for in a trade or $. Thanks, rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Please count me in for two also..


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

zanza,

I would be interested in 1. Please let me know $ or what you are looking for.

Dave


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

OK guys...I paid the Belgium guy yesterday so he should ship 'em on Monday I suppose....As soon as I got 'em I'll let you know.

I always prefer some trading instead of cash... Cash is for buying cars, so getting directly cars is easier, no?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

zanza said:


> OK guys...I paid the Belgium guy yesterday so he should ship 'em on Monday I suppose....As soon as I got 'em I'll let you know.
> 
> I always prefer some trading instead of cash... Cash is for buying cars, so getting directly cars is easier, no?


And what is "tradeable"?
Scott


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

noddaz said:


> And what is "tradeable"?
> Scott


Any body or car that I don't already have is "tradeable" as long as it's not a broken junk (or if it's junk there got to be a lot of, with some windows/chrome parts to tear it off).... But I prefer body in good shape, even not perfect C10 of course. Or eventually chassis too, even X-Traction
Make a proposal: as I can't find anything here, any parts, just plain nothing, even some common stuff for you could fill the gap for me.
But please no track parts, controllers and so on. Not of any use for me

My list of cars I already own is THERE


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

How about black Jack Silicons Zanza? Willing to trade some of those for a herbie? hehehe


I know ya want to....tell me how many...


Coach


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

coach61 said:


> How about black Jack Silicons Zanza? Willing to trade some of those for a herbie? hehehe
> 
> 
> I know ya want to....tell me how many...
> ...


'Course 

How many?? As much as you will be giving :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Zanza,
Not sure we're in the right part of the forum for offers but here goes. What about two AFX Chassis, one solid rivet the other open? Complete and running, a cleaning would bring out the rest of the horsepower. Comes with steel guide pins and silicone rears. Let me know. rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Zanza,
> Not sure we're in the right part of the forum for offers but here goes. What about two AFX Chassis, one solid rivet the other open? Complete and running, a cleaning would bring out the rest of the horsepower. Comes with steel guide pins and silicone rears. Let me know. rr


I have already 8 AFX chassis just waiting for new bodies to fit on 'em... Don't you have any Tyco narrow 440 chassis...It remain only one on my shelf for bodies to fit on


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ummm...*

Do you have a pic of a narrow chassis vs. a wide chassis..

Scott


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Simply the chassis under the Tyco Countach for example

HERE SECOND ROW 


It's the chassis I've put under Herbie for example


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ahhh...

The chassis that fits a Lambo.
How many would you require for a pair of Herbies?

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

zanza said:


> I have already 8 AFX chassis just waiting for new bodies to fit on 'em... Don't you have any Tyco narrow 440 chassis...It remain only one on my shelf for bodies to fit on


 
I believe I have a couple. Will check and confirm.  rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

As I told before, I always prefer cars or bodies instead of chassis, but will consider everything of course. One thing that would be maybe neat for all of us is that I could maybe send all cars to one single person, who will then despatch 'em, as shipping from Switzerland costs more than the opposite. I receive sometimes some package from USA with as low as 4$ or 5$ costs .... But when I send to USA, even the smallest package, it costs me 9$.
I think that 3 Tyco narrow chassis against two Herbie will make it eventually, but please guys I greatly prefer and need cars or bodies :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Zanza, I sent you a PM.


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

zanza said:


> As I told before, I always prefer cars or bodies instead of chassis, but will consider everything of course. One thing that would be maybe neat for all of us is that I could maybe send all cars to one single person, who will then despatch 'em, as shipping from Switzerland costs more than the opposite. I receive sometimes some package from USA with as low as 4$ or 5$ costs .... But when I send to USA, even the smallest package, it costs me 9$.
> I think that 3 Tyco narrow chassis against two Herbie will make it eventually, but please guys I greatly prefer and need cars or bodies :thumbsup:


What make and models are you looking for? rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

The one I don't have already :thumbsup: 

Seriously, have already a lot of AFX and Tyco, so filling the gap is more difficult, as most of the cars I need are somewhat scarce or rare. LifeLike and Tomy, I have almost all the one I wanted badly too...

But small brands, like Eldon HO, Atlas, Riggen, also Aurora which I own only around 10 (but I know these are not cheap).

Visit my WEBSITE is the better to see what I miss and if you could have it


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

zanza said:


> The one I don't have already :thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, have already a lot of AFX and Tyco, so filling the gap is more difficult, as most of the cars I need are somewhat scarce or rare. LifeLike and Tomy, I have almost all the one I wanted badly too...
> 
> ...



Well it looks like you have what I have to trade and I don't have any of the Eldon, Atlas or Riggen for trade. Unless you feel like selling a couple I'll cancel my request for two. Thanks. rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Well it looks like you have what I have to trade and I don't have any of the Eldon, Atlas or Riggen for trade. Unless you feel like selling a couple I'll cancel my request for two. Thanks. rr



As I told you befor, I prefer cars, but acccept also chassis or parts. And if you have these Tyco chassis narrow that we talk about previously, it'll work too :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

zanza said:


> The one I don't have already :thumbsup:
> *snip*
> Visit my WEBSITE is the better to see what I miss and if you could have it


Ok, so what are you missing?
(A short list would do...)

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Great!*



zanza said:


> As I told you befor, I prefer cars, but acccept also chassis or parts. And if you have these Tyco chassis narrow that we talk about previously, it'll work too :thumbsup:


 
Will confirm tonight from home. Believe I have two, possibly three. Thanks, rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Zanza,
Sorry to say, only have wide TYCO's left. Thanks anyway. Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok Zanza...*

I have two narrow/slim tyco chassis.
One is missing a shoe.









I also happen to have one of these... (Which I don't see on your site..)
Which is also missing a shoe...









Interested in anything?
Let the haggling begin... :lol: 
Scott


----------

